# Buying cigars online in Ontario



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone know a good site for buying cigars online in Ontario? Somewhere where the shipping charges aren't outrageous? And are there any rules about buying from a site outside Ontario? Am I going to be taxed to death on every cigar I buy just because of where I live?


----------



## negncic (Dec 7, 2007)

Check out the WS section. No taxes and you can find sellers willing to ship uo North.


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

pitbulljimmy said:


> Anyone know a good site for buying cigars online in Ontario? Somewhere where the shipping charges aren't outrageous? And are there any rules about buying from a site outside Ontario? Am I going to be taxed to death on every cigar I buy just because of where I live?


Welcome Jimmy,

Technically the use of Canada Post to ship tobacco products is illegal. As well, Canadian Retailers cannot legally ship tobacco products across provincial borders.

Now, having said that..... There are internet based sites that will ship to Canada... some will do it with legitimate customs documentation (ie. "This package contains cigars") and Canada Customs will take advantage and assess you the appropriate duties and taxes. Other internet based sites will ship to you in a box with customs documents like "samples" "golf shirts" etc. and they will usually get through to you fine.

There are threads on this site that list "Canadian friendly" shippers. Have a look or PM me and I can give you some reccomendations that I have used.

You are in Steeltown (my condolances) and have a unique opportunity that you are close enough to the border to make a run for some sticks. Have you ever been to Smokin' Joes? It's about 20 minutes from the Queenston/Lewiston bridge. They supposedly have the largeest humidor in New York State. Not sure about that but it is pretty big. Of course, there are certain customs rules in that you have to be out of the country 48 hours to have any duty free claim. If you and your family decide to do some cross-border shopping, you can try to deflect the cigars from the shoes, pants, dresses, etc.

Lot's of optioins, seek and you will find.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info Bruce... I may just check out Smokin' Joes' next weekend, as me and the wife were planning to run to the border for a day out anyways. Always glad to hear from someone who knows things I don't! Thanks a ton!


----------



## xyrez (Oct 19, 2008)

Just an FYI, there's a long thread about companies that ship to Canada.

I've been ordering from Atlantic Cigar since last year and they've been very good so far. Shipping runs to about $30 to Toronto, so I usually grab large orders. Cigar Place also ships to Canada with the option for cheaper shipping (but no tracking #).


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

xyrez said:


> Just an FYI, there's a long thread about companies that ship to Canada.
> 
> I've been ordering from Atlantic Cigar since last year and they've been very good so far. Shipping runs to about $30 to Toronto, so I usually grab large orders. Cigar Place also ships to Canada with the option for cheaper shipping (but no tracking #).


Thanks for the tips.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

*@pitbulljimmy* , PM me , Smokin Joes is a joke for cigars , nothing there except Century Sams and the American equivalents like Dutch Masters etc ..
PM me !


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

ZedR2... If I don't PM you can you PM me? I haven't quite figured out all the ins and outs of navigating the site and it's controls yet... How do I PM you here? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Classico (Aug 2, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you Classico... Much obliged!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Lets remember, naming cc sources is against the rules here at Puff.


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

ZedR2 said:


> *@pitbulljimmy* , PM me , Smokin Joes is a joke for cigars , nothing there except Century Sams and the American equivalents like Dutch Masters etc ..
> PM me !


Well, I don't know which Smokin' Joes you were in, because the place I went to was huge. I bought a box of Oliva Serie "G"; some Punch Corojo's and Upmann Vintage Cameroons.

:drama:

:hurt:


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Lets remember, naming cc sources is against the rules here at Puff.


Even for those of us here who are legally allowed to buy and smoke them?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Tarks said:


> Lets remember, naming cc sources is against the rules here at Puff.





pitbulljimmy said:


> Even for those of us here who are legally allowed to buy and smoke them?


'While Cuban cigars are not illegal everywhere, they are in the U.S. and we do not allow the discussion of the acquisition of Cuban cigars for our U.S. members, and ask that international members respect this as well. This includes requests for sources to buy or links to websites that sell Cuban cigars.'


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> 'While Cuban cigars are not illegal everywhere, they are in the U.S. and we do not allow the discussion of the acquisition of Cuban cigars for our U.S. members, and ask that international members respect this as well. This includes requests for sources to buy or links to websites that sell Cuban cigars.'


Is it also illegal to ask, discuss, request and buy privately through PM for members international?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

blazingazn said:


> Is it also illegal to ask, discuss, request and buy privately through PM for members international?


Rick, no it is not. It would be up to the members involved if that is what they want to do.

Your Private Messages are just that...Private.


----------

